# Time to call it quits.



## Bow Only (Dec 6, 2019)

I've bow hunted exclusively for many years and I've finally lost all my drive to keep hunting.  I had a good run.  It just takes too much time and effort to be good at it.   Here is 20 years of hard work.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 6, 2019)

If you are really done you need to put your gear up in the Classifieds.  I will be watching.  Meanwhile, if you need someone to get that coffee table out of your way, I'm your man.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear that you are hanging up the cleats.
I sometimes feel the same way, but I’ve been shifting my interest and time to other outdoor based pursuits like forestry and growing food plots.
I hope you still stay engaged in some outdoor activity.


----------



## South Man (Dec 6, 2019)

We all feel that way at times. Just try something else for a while-you will come back it's in your blood.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 6, 2019)

Hate to hear it. Always enjoyed your bowhunting articles/writings over the years.  Wish you the best in your new adventures.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 6, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> If you are really done you need to put your gear up in the Classifieds.  I will be watching.  Meanwhile, if you need someone to get that coffee table out of your way, I'm your man.


Thanks, I have some stuff I won't use anymore.  I may do that.


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> It just takes too much time and effort to be good at it



Weak sauce. Stop trying so hard. I’m living proof you don’t have have to hunt 5 days a week, buy $10k worth of new hunting supplies a year, bathe yourself in doe urine, set up ozonics, plant food plots, sit all day, etc.....to kill big deer.


----------



## South Man (Dec 6, 2019)

BlackEagle2 said:


> Weak sauce. Stop trying so hard. I’m living proof you don’t have have to hunt 5 days a week, buy $10k worth of new hunting supplies a year, bathe yourself in doe urine, set up ozonics, plant food plots, sit all day, etc.....to kill big deer.


What's your secret???


----------



## bobocat (Dec 6, 2019)

South Man said:


> What's your secret???


Corn and Qbeam


----------



## BlackEagle2 (Dec 6, 2019)

South Man said:


> What's your secret???



Striking at the right time. This year my first hunt of the year was towards the end of October. PATIENCE IS KEY. 

?

Good luck bow only. There’s not much out there as rewarding as killing a buck with a bow.


----------



## South Man (Dec 6, 2019)

bobocat said:


> Corn and Qbeam


I hear you!


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 6, 2019)

South Man said:


> What's your secret???



Sitting next to me all day at work, me tuning his bows, and hunting with me has to be a big help for him.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 6, 2019)

And Matt, give it some time off. Then come back focused. I can't imagine ever losing the drive, but I'm sure it happens.


----------



## South Man (Dec 6, 2019)

Kris87 said:


> Sitting next to me all day at work, me tuning his bows, and hunting with me has to be a big help for him.


I'm sure that has helped! lol-I may need to take his spot. I don't have any hunting buds


----------



## BeerThirty (Dec 6, 2019)

cheers to what looks like a very successful 20-years of hunting!! /raises glass


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2019)

Find a unfortunate kid to teach , it’s very rewarding and I’d bet it will re light a fire ! Beautiful wall u have there !


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2019)

And I hope I never reach that point in my life , especially when it comes to hearing a old long beard firing off , gave me chills just typing it !


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 6, 2019)

I’ve said I was going to quit if I didn’t kill a Pope & Young that was in 1999,(someone in my church told me that a Pope & Young would be 70 yards out and I would still be hunting). I saw 2 that year and they were 70 yards out but I’m going to break that curse in JESUS NAME, I should have at least 3 P&Y and one Boone & Crockett. If I had your success I might stop, I love turkey and elk hunting more


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 6, 2019)

Matt,
Hate to hear you giving it up but I understand.  I lost the fire about 5 years ago after killing over 100 deer, elk, mule deer, antelope and hogs with the compound.  I always said I would switch to a recurve when it got to easy.  Im not a trophy hunter.  When they turn me on I kill em.  That being said I lost the fire.  Bought a recurve and been hunting with it the last 5 years.  If I want to go I go.  If I don't I don't.  Its no longer a chore.  I have a blast shooting it in the yard and when I kill something Im mighty proud.  Mostly just sit with the wife these days and watch her fill the freezer.
Don't give up my friend, just adapt and enjoy your time in the woods.


----------



## uturn (Dec 6, 2019)

I can’t imagine not being able to archery hunt!!

Yes it does take a tremendous amount of time and effort to do it at a high level but, I just can’t imagine not archery hunting!!!

Maybe hunting for fun again and not the prize will keep you coming back!

20 years of hard work as certainly worked out well for you!!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 6, 2019)

I haven’t had near the success as you have had but I get what you’re saying. I get burnt out at times but I can’t imagine deer season being in and not going.I enjoy it too much to swear off of it.

BTW.. are you changing your user name now?


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 6, 2019)

It has to be a hard decision to give it up. Sure hate it for you but in the other hand I've always said if I lose the thrill I'll quit myself. I can shoot a doe and still get excited if I ever lose it I'll hang it up. Good luck


----------



## Josh B (Dec 6, 2019)

Make your hunting more than killing the animal. Enjoy the camping and cooking and time with family and friends. Sometimes I've hunted too hard and got burned out. But I couldn't imagine not spending time in the woods and unwinding. I also have a crap load of taxidermy. Mines all in the barn collecting dust. I do regret the thousands of dollars I wasted. I just do skull mounts myself now.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 7, 2019)

I went hunting once this year with a friend.  He didn't have any bow spots so I took my Dad's rifle and sat in a ladder stand on a clear cut.  Right at daylight, a big 10 point walks 40 yards in front of me.  When I put the cross hairs on his shoulder, the fire just wasn't there.  I didn't shoot him.  I would rather my friend or his son shoot him.  Three days later, my friend's son shot him.  He had 11 inch G-2's.


----------



## uturn (Dec 7, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> I went hunting once this year with a friend.  He didn't have any bow spots so I took my Dad's rifle and sat in a ladder stand on a clear cut.  Right at daylight, a big 10 point walks 40 yards in front of me.  When I put the cross hairs on his shoulder, the fire just wasn't there.  I didn't shoot him.  I would rather my friend or his son shoot him.  Three days later, my friend's son shot him.  He had 11 inch G-2's.



That’s how I felt the last time I sat with a gun in my hand deer hunting!!

Which was a long long time ago!

Keep Slinginum Bow Only!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2019)

I can understand.  I wouldn't get rid of or sell any equipment though...even if you if you don't come back to it.  That equipment holds memories, the same as the mounts.  It's been too big a part of your life and won't be an issue storing it I'd assume.  I'm in my mid 40's and I have noticed a change in my hunting outlook as well.  I have considered moving to traditional archery to renew the excitement.  You may already do that with your interest in stone tools, I'm not sure.  Like others have said, just take a break for a while and then re-evaluate.


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 7, 2019)

I know how you feel. Kind of lost the passion a couple years ago. Always went cuz that’s what I have always done in the fall since I was a kid. Killed a deer this year and said that’s it went back to hog and squirrel hunting. Will see about next year when it gets here. May try just hunting the rut. I do local euro mounts this time of year. Have completed about 43 with that many left to go with more coming in daily.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 7, 2019)

If I had to boil down my hunting career and the words I chose were "here's twenty years of hard work" I'd probably hang it up too. 

I look back at all the hard work I've put in and I say, wow, look at all the adventures I've had over the past 28 hunting seasons. Look at all the memories made. Look at all the hunters I've tried to inspire to be better. Look at all the wisdom imparted to me by those  older as wiser. I look back with  fondness all the critters that outsmarted me, maybe even more so than the ones I outsmarted. 
Here lately, I've got a friend I try to share my knowledge (and even some honey holes) with so he can teach his sons how to hunt. Share your journey with someone. 
Also, try new areas, new challenges. Public ground, traditional equipment, mountain deer, coastal deer, Midwestern deer, elk, sheep, goats, bears!


----------



## tad1 (Dec 7, 2019)

South Man said:


> We all feel that way at times. Just try something else for a while-you will come back it's in your blood.



I agree, It is really a lifestyle that can consume a person, some people more than others.  And really theres nothing wrong with that.  But you'll never escape that innate love of the natural world. the woods, fields, and dirt.  Just shift gears or slow down a bit. theres nothing wrong with that.  Heck, you could start scuba diving or teaching youngsters about the outdoors, Maybe grow a patch of okra, whatever.  Its all good!
       Good Luck and enjoy whatever pursuits you choose!
           JT


----------



## tad1 (Dec 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> And I hope I never reach that point in my life , especially when it comes to hearing a old long beard firing off , gave me chills just typing it !


Theres times when I think " I never should have started turkey hunting, what a ridiculous waste of time"  But for some reason I still wake up burn, time, gas, and energy, chasing after a bird I will most likely not bring home....  Time and again I do this!                
Ive become somewhat of a generalist, not really pursuing any one thing exclusively.
  jogging a bit, running a bit, cycling a bit, little fishing, deer, turkey, tiny bit of duck hunting.
     Just tend to dabble a bit in different things, "jack of all trades, master of none"
  We have such limited time that one has to pick and choose what we do.  I can totally see why Matt would get burnt out on it, at that level of commitment.
    JT


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 7, 2019)

My bow sits in it's case lonely for 4 seasons. Haven't carried a gun the last 3. I carry my new camera. My passion to be out there hasn't withered. I love creating long flowing strips of wheat and clover through the woods. Sitting over a flooded swamp. Watching the leaves and acorns fall to the ground in the white oaks. Hanging stands with my son in awesome new places. Sitting in a box snacking with my little granddaughter. Pursuing and calling in turkeys for endless hours. Setting up cellular trail cams to enjoy the woods from home. I'm always there in body, mind, and soul.  But, the bear inside sleeps for now. I've learned to relax.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 7, 2019)

I am with you Bow Only on this.  I have lost the passion for a couple of years now and it seems I have to force myself to be out in the woods.  I have been hunting in the mid-west the last few years trying to re-ignite the passion and am even considering going out west for elk and mule deer in the hopes the sparks will glow once again. That being said, the toll on my body is getting to be too much to bear and the amount of time needed to be successful keeps dwindling every year as work and other projects seem to eat it all up.  On top of that their is also headaches that are ever present in hunting, like the money, land to hunt, dealing with other hunters, etc., all of which just add to the burden of everything else you have to deal with in life.  I feel you and am just hanging on at this point.  I think if I were to lose my lease than that would be it for me.  If I was to suggest anything to you I would suggest trying to mentor someone young, perhaps someone you know in your community or church that doesn't get a chance to hunt but would like to.  You can find great satisfaction passing your knowledge down to someone else and seeing their success using it.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 7, 2019)

What a great thread.  Lots of folks wouldn't admit they don't have the drive to "hunt" for the sake of taking game.  I'm mostly in that boat myself.  Don't get me wrong...I spend more time in the woods than ever but it ain't just for the chase.

Take up traditional archery.  You will watch and photograph more deer and other critters than you can imagine.  I'm fortunate to own a beautiful piece of deer property.  I spend just about every weekend there.  I've had so many opportunities this year on doe, yearling bucks and fawns underneath my stand it's ridiculous but just ain't had the desire to turn an arrow loose.  I want a nice buck with trad bow.  I've had 3 encounters and never got the shot off.  When your range is inside 15 yds it's a whole different ball game on sealing the deal with a mature buck.  It will rekindle the fire when you watch a 3.5 yr old or older buck coming in that you have to wait until it's within 15 yds to even consider trying to draw on it.

I do shoot a few pigs here and there but pass on most of those as I don't want to lose an arrow on a pig.  Shot one 3 weeks ago at 22 yds - longest shot with trad bow I've ever made.  It was thrilling to watch the arrow hit it's mark.

Just something to consider.  At 63, I'd much rather my sons or grandsons kill em than me.  But, the trad bow does add a whole new dimension to the mix.  It makes it fun and exhilarating.


----------



## BowArrow (Dec 8, 2019)

Started bow only hunting in 1965 and probably looked forward to this season more than any other. Will be 82 in January and will probably have withdrawal pains January 12. Not a trophy hunter but do hold out for eights. Have carted three doe out so far this season and that is without using any corn, food plots, cameroes, scents, grunt calls or rattling. I prefer to go to the deer with lots of scouting and stand placement. The only thing I take to the woods is my BowTec SR69 and my Summit stand. It is getting hard to get up at 4 in the morning this late in the season but will until January 12 and I will quit. At my age, I know I do not have many more draws left on my bow but will continue until I get to the end of the runway.


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 8, 2019)

4 years ago Dec. 26 I lost my best friend, hunting buddy and son. I still can't hunt where we hunted all his life. I know he would not want me to ever stop hunting. Why I hunt it's not about killing it is more about getting away from everything. I give way more than I get. I mostly hunt alone now. The money I spend I could eat steak every day all year. Something to think about teach people what you have learned in all your years and success. After all what is knowledge if you don't pass it to others. My dad was a smart man but took it to his grave with him. It was wasted.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 9, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> 4 years ago Dec. 26 I lost my best friend, hunting buddy and son. I still can't hunt where we hunted all his life. I know he would not want me to ever stop hunting. Why I hunt it's not about killing it is more about getting away from everything. I give way more than I get. I mostly hunt alone now. The money I spend I could eat steak every day all year. Something to think about teach people what you have learned in all your years and success. After all what is knowledge if you don't pass it to others. My dad was a smart man but took it to his grave with him. It was wasted.


 I'm sorry to hear you tell that. A parents worst nightmare no doubt. I watched my parents go through it. Having a son of my own now is constant worry. Hope that you continue to be strong and enjoy the outdoors. I'm not so sure that I could be that strong


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 9, 2019)

Like a few have said i lost my zeal with the compound several years ago. I felt if it was with in 40 yards it was dead. I started hunting with traditional bows several years ago and it has made me feel like a kid again at the age of 54 now. Its all about getting close to critters and having to watch good bucks out of range you could have shot with a compound bow. I guess i have come full circle now, but i don't have to kill the biggest buck in the woods to have a good time. Just being in the woods is good soul medicine for me. Pick you up a long bow are recurve bow and give it a try. You might just feel like a Indian. Wish you the best.


----------



## Triple C (Dec 9, 2019)

BowArrow said:


> Started bow only hunting in 1965 and probably looked forward to this season more than any other. Will be 82 in January and will probably have withdrawal pains January 12. Not a trophy hunter but do hold out for eights. Have carted three doe out so far this season and that is without using any corn, food plots, cameroes, scents, grunt calls or rattling. I prefer to go to the deer with lots of scouting and stand placement. The only thing I take to the woods is my BowTec SR69 and my Summit stand. It is getting hard to get up at 4 in the morning this late in the season but will until January 12 and I will quit. At my age, I know I do not have many more draws left on my bow but will continue until I get to the end of the runway.


BowArrow - One of the most inspirational posts I’ve ever read on this forum!  82 and still getting it done with a bow n climber. Thx for sharing. Would love to read more about your experiences.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 9, 2019)

@Bow Only Matt, I'm gonna need you to back up from the table a while. You'll get hungry again. Good luck with whichever way you go brother


----------



## watermedic (Dec 9, 2019)

Why not just do it for fun for a while?

That's what I do. A lot of you guys are just too serious about it IMO.


----------



## oldways (Dec 9, 2019)

Get your self a good camera catch and release hunting is what call it.. drags aren't to bad either


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> It just takes too much time and effort to be good at it.   Here is 20 years of hard work.View attachment 994147



Maybe quit trying to be so good at it and just hunt for fun? I lost the bug back in the late 90's but then it bit me again hard and I realized I shouldn't have backed off in the first place.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 9, 2019)

Dont hang it up for the sake of your son! I dont know how old he is, but if hes young he needs you!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 9, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> I went hunting once this year with a friend.  He didn't have any bow spots so I took my Dad's rifle and sat in a ladder stand on a clear cut.  Right at daylight, a big 10 point walks 40 yards in front of me.  When I put the cross hairs on his shoulder, the fire just wasn't there.  I didn't shoot him.  I would rather my friend or his son shoot him.  Three days later, my friend's son shot him.  He had 11 inch G-2's.


I'll probably never hunt with a gun again. Sounds like you need to up your game. Run 2-3 cameras as your slinging arrows. Edit and post results. That ought to do it ?


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 10, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> @Bow Only Matt, I'm gonna need you to back up from the table a while. You'll get hungry again. Good luck with whichever way you go brother


That is part of the problem.  When I got sick from Lyme, I couldn't eat meat without getting sicker.  I'm a research guy so after a few thousand hours of research, it showed that eating animal protein isn't good for us.  I love to eat back strap as good as anyone but when I eat meat, my health suffers.  I'm not going to kill something if I can't eat it.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 10, 2019)

It's hard to say when that drive to hunt will fade away. I've seen some very serious hunters lose the desire and stop. Father time changes priorities and passions. I'm still going hard at it(51 years old) and about to head out in Illinois with 15 degrees and 20mph winds..I always think this could be the last year for whatever reason, so I go after it hard. Take a year off and see how you feel......


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 10, 2019)

didn't know you had contracted lyme Matt.  I would recommend mentoring.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> That is part of the problem.  When I got sick from Lyme, I couldn't eat meat without getting sicker.  I'm a research guy so after a few thousand hours of research, it showed that eating animal protein isn't good for us.  I love to eat back strap as good as anyone but when I eat meat, my health suffers.  I'm not going to kill something if I can't eat it.




If you can get the urge back to be in the woods and in a tree, kill and give to the homeless.  If not, do like Swamp mentioned and get in to some type of mentoring. Maybe some new hunter classes with the DNR or QDMA etc.  Anything to keep you in the woods


----------



## fountain (Dec 10, 2019)

I'll be glad to check on those turkeys for you to be sure they dont get out of hand and harass the rest of the wildlife.


----------



## Sixes (Dec 10, 2019)

If you quit looking for points too, please send me the coordinates of your honey holes.


You seem less upset about quitting than some of the posters on here. I'm not sure why they care if you quit. I've always read where people say "If I stop getting excited, then I will quit hunting" and that is what it sounds like you have done and even though I cannot imagine myself quitting, my hat's off to you.

Best of luck!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 11, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> That is part of the problem.  When I got sick from Lyme, I couldn't eat meat without getting sicker.  I'm a research guy so after a few thousand hours of research, it showed that eating animal protein isn't good for us.  I love to eat back strap as good as anyone but when I eat meat, my health suffers.  I'm not going to kill something if I can't eat it.


Interesting. I watched Game Changers on Netflix this morning and it's about these ultra athletes on a plant based diet. I love a good steak and back straps as well. I'm really trying to cut back even though I'm not overweight and still go to  the gym almost every day. I'm going to cut out meat for a couple of weeks and see what happens. I'm doing it for inflammation purposes. I've had surgery on both knees, both shoulders, bicep tear, rotator cuff and labrum tears as well as a ruptured disc in my neck that required a plate and 4 screws all from playing sports. I wish you luck and great posts


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 11, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Interesting. I watched Game Changers on Netflix this morning and it's about these ultra athletes on a plant based diet. I love a good steak and back straps as well. I'm really trying to cut back even though I'm not overweight and still go to  the gym almost every day. I'm going to cut out meat for a couple of weeks and see what happens. I'm doing it for inflammation purposes. I've had surgery on both knees, both shoulders, bicep tear, rotator cuff and labrum tears as well as a ruptured disc in my neck that required a plate and 4 screws all from playing sports. I wish you luck and great posts



Not trying to stray from point of thread and best of luck to OP but I have to disagree on animal protein not being good for humans health wise.  Generally anyway.  Not talking about Lyme Disease side effects or red meat allergies, etc.  We are predators.  Eyes in the front and ears on the sides.  Canine teeth.  Preference to warm foods.  You can live on plant based proteins and too much of dang near anything is never good for you but I just can't wrap my head around animal protein in moderation being bad for human health.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 11, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> Not trying to stray from point of thread and best of luck to OP but I have to disagree on animal protein not being good for humans health wise.  Generally anyway.  Not talking about Lyme Disease side effects or red meat allergies, etc.  We are predators.  Eyes in the front and ears on the sides.  Canine teeth.  Preference to warm foods.  You can live on plant based proteins and too much of dang near anything is never good for you but I just can't wrap my head around animal protein in moderation being bad for human health.


I hear ya. I thought I'd try it for a short amount of time. No way I can completely give it up


----------



## Big7 (Dec 11, 2019)

I thought it was just me getting burned out.
You sure have a VERY impressive trophy room. Congratulations.

I feel your pain. Looking more and more like  gun club dues would do me better than hunting club dues.

Good luck with whatever your next journey is. You definitely show some commitment.


----------



## bownutz (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm about burnt out too. I'll fish for a while and be back at it in the spring. Sometimes just need a break. I figure I've missed less than 14 days hunting from bow opener to now. Easy to get burnt like that.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 12, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> Not trying to stray from point of thread and best of luck to OP but I have to disagree on animal protein not being good for humans health wise.  Generally anyway.  Not talking about Lyme Disease side effects or red meat allergies, etc.  We are predators.  Eyes in the front and ears on the sides.  Canine teeth.  Preference to warm foods.  You can live on plant based proteins and too much of dang near anything is never good for you but I just can't wrap my head around animal protein in moderation being bad for human health.


Predators have very short GI tracts, we do not.  Predators can see in the dark, we can not.  Ears on the side of the head are for more protection, as we originally were not on top of the food chain.  Cooking food came relatively late in human history, I believe it is less than 1% of human history.  Our canine teeth don't look like predator's canine teeth.   

Every animal on earth (except humans) can be put into a category of what they eat by the ratio of body mass to length of intestines.  According to our ratio, we should be frugivores which are fruit eaters.  Trichromatic color vision helps pick out the rip fruit.  Eating red meat has actually been shown to cause cancer in humans but any meat can do it in large amounts.  TMAO is produced because of putrefaction.  I don't want this thread to turn into a don't eat meat thread, (even though that is my professional opinion) but I've done the research and have close to 1000 articles on the subject.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 12, 2019)

Sixes said:


> If you quit looking for points too, please send me the coordinates of your honey holes.
> 
> 
> You seem less upset about quitting than some of the posters on here. I'm not sure why they care if you quit. I've always read where people say "If I stop getting excited, then I will quit hunting" and that is what it sounds like you have done and even though I cannot imagine myself quitting, my hat's off to you.
> ...


I still love looking for points, I just don't have anyone to go with or a great place to look.  My good friend that I looked for points with died a couple of years ago so I only look around our farm and it's been picked over pretty bad over the years.


----------



## rutnbuk (Dec 12, 2019)

Strange to me, "lack of" the success that you have been blessed with is usually what runs most people from our sport, but seems to be the opposite for you. After 30 years of flinging arrows, I have not lost the passion, but I have learned to enjoy just being "out there" more than over analyzing everything I could have done differently to be successful like I used to do. That can be exhausting. I also contracted Lyme 3 years ago and spent a long time recovering. CDC numbers are a joke- it is way more prevalent than most folks realize.  Didn't impact my diet luckily- I still practice Acts 10:13.   - good luck with your next passion- but as others have said- would be a great time to mentor some up and coming Archers.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 12, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> Predators have very short GI tracts, we do not.  Predators can see in the dark, we can not.  Ears on the side of the head are for more protection, as we originally were not on top of the food chain.  Cooking food came relatively late in human history, I believe it is less than 1% of human history.  Our canine teeth don't look like predator's canine teeth.
> 
> Every animal on earth (except humans) can be put into a category of what they eat by the ratio of body mass to length of intestines.  According to our ratio, we should be frugivores which are fruit eaters.  Trichromatic color vision helps pick out the rip fruit.  Eating red meat has actually been shown to cause cancer in humans but any meat can do it in large amounts.  TMAO is produced because of putrefaction.  I don't want this thread to turn into a don't eat meat thread, (even though that is my professional opinion) but I've done the research and have close to 1000 articles on the subject.



I and everyone else knows you didn't intend for this to be an anti meat thread brother.  And very interesting points as well.  Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bow Only said:


> I still love looking for points, I just don't have anyone to go with or a great place to look.  My good friend that I looked for points with died a couple of years ago so I only look around our farm and it's been picked over pretty bad over the years.




Maybe you would be into trying to key in on getting a good public land mountain buck, if you havent already. Lot of land to look over. Maybe something that would keep you going!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 12, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> I and everyone else knows you didn't intend for this to be an anti meat thread brother.  And very interesting points as well.  Many thanks for sharing.


I myself just thought that part about eating meat was interesting. I  got off topic. And to clarify, I'll never stop eating wildgame meat. I was meaning processed meats. Sorry about that


----------



## whchunter (Jan 9, 2020)

Matt I need mentoring. Just saying.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 10, 2020)

whchunter said:


> Matt I need mentoring. Just saying.


I told a guy yesterday that was in my old hunting club if he needed some good spots to let me know.  I have a GPS full of coordinates that are really good spots.  I wouldn't mind guiding or showing youngsters how to hunt.  My daughter doesn't care about hunting so I need to pass on what I've learned to someone.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 10, 2020)

Bow Only said:


> I've bow hunted exclusively for many years and I've finally lost all my drive to keep hunting.  I had a good run.  It just takes too much time and effort to be good at it.   Here is 20 years of hard work.View attachment 994147


LOOK AT THE DANG ARTIFACTS!!


----------



## brian lancaster (Jan 13, 2020)

I think I know why youre quitting you called bowhunting work. its not meant to be that way, its a pleasure to me


----------



## Stickers (Jan 23, 2020)

I got tired of hunting clubs but I love hunting and hope I can always hunt. I actually missed hunting for five years due to an injury I had to go through therapy and doctor after doctor to help me with my balance walking. Didn’t drive for three years. Still have problems but muCh better now and I thank God every day just to be able to walk and last year was my first year back hunting and boy I was on fire. I felt like I kid again ?. I actually see things a lot different now and I have enjoyed these last two years so much ???


----------



## leesmith (Jan 24, 2020)

What in the kinda of ridiculous, retarded,  nonsense talk is this!!!!  Come on man u cant quit


----------



## Stealth (Jan 26, 2020)

Guess it depends what you call good at it. I found I enjoyed bowhunting a lot more when I stopped competing and just enjoyed being in the woods with a bow in my hand. I don't have to shoot a P&Y buck every year. The buck I shoot next year doesn't have to be a bigger buck than last year. I have gotten back to the point where I enjoy being in the woods and thanking God for what he sends me.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 26, 2020)

Do you plan do quit your day job one day and retire?  If so you really need to Keep some sort of hobbies going.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2020)

You’ll have to change your screen name 

You’re not gonna turn into one of them vegan anti meat nuts are you?


----------



## Tadder (Jan 27, 2020)

Well , I aint gonna quit tell I'm gone from here are can't get out there for some unfore seen reason. I try too video my wife and kids every time we go and even myself if they don't go. I get the fever just videoing even when I'm not hunting and they are. It don't madder what deer it is either. I just enjoy being out there. Maybe some day you'll be a Grandpa and you can pass it on to them grand kids. (HOW EVER Long that may be. ) I still got a while I hope before I'm one LOL.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 27, 2020)

As long as I can walk I am going hunting and fishing. I just love outdoors period. I definitely don't do it for the meat although I do enjoy it. I could eat fillet mignon everyday for the money I spend. The last 3 weekends I have been pruning trees and grape Vines. Planting more trees and today had fire breaks put in. It never ends but getting everything ready before fishing and turkey season. Love every minute because it is much better than watching TV. It is not about killing it is about being in nature.


----------



## Tadder (Jan 27, 2020)

Stickers said:


> I got tired of hunting clubs but I love hunting and hope I can always hunt. I actually missed hunting for five years due to an injury I had to go through therapy and doctor after doctor to help me with my balance walking. Didn’t drive for three years. Still have problems but muCh better now and I thank God every day just to be able to walk and last year was my first year back hunting and boy I was on fire. I felt like I kid again ?. I actually see things a lot different now and I have enjoyed these last two years so much ???


 Gods AWESOME, He has BLESSED YOU. Been through a rough patch myself, didn't know if I'd be able too hunt and see may kids do it at one point but God and Prayer brought me threw. Hope this fellar finds his way back too Gods Country. Praying for him. Hope he at least does what he talked about and mentors some kid. Glad you've gotton better.


----------



## talisman (Feb 3, 2020)

Great thread ive been on the same hunting lease for 26 years and I'm getting burned out myself. I think personally that it's getting to expensive too complex to high tech and it seems like it's not near as fun as it use to be


----------



## ScLowCountry (Feb 3, 2020)

I wish I could hunt once a year and pass on a big 10.   Must have some good land. 

Just hunt for fun.  It’s not about racks or meat.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 4, 2020)

talisman said:


> Great thread ive been on the same hunting lease for 26 years and I'm getting burned out myself. I think personally that it's getting to expensive too complex to high tech and it seems like it's not near as fun as it use to be


NEED TO GET A TRAD BOW - RECURVE OR LONG BOW. IF THAT DON'T REKINDLE THE FIRE YOU'RE A LOST CAUSE!


----------



## roadkill (Feb 5, 2020)

I've about lost the fire myself. Leases are too high, and public land is too much trouble to deal with. I find it too easy to tow my boat to the lake, and spend time enjoying the outdoors. I don't have to worry about whether it's doe or buck only days, and can fish anywhere I want to without having to fill out a harvest sheet. I don't have to have help getting my harvest out, and don't have to walk miles to get to the spot I want to go to. Fish are much easier to clean too.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 5, 2020)

I feel the same way after every deer season. I get it. lol 

- High leases 
- Low chances at quality bucks
-Arguments over who is paying for corn on the lease... 
-Who's stand is whose 
- driving far to hunt every weekend 

Blaaa blaaa blaaa... Its annoying. I get it. I dont blame anyone for getting out of hunting. In fact I completely understand.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 5, 2020)

I could say the same thing. The thought has crossed my mind a few times. Especially since logging has completely transformed the place I hunt. I think about hanging it up during slow periods of deer sightings. BUT I still get that feeling when I see a buck. I have slowed down considerably. Many seasons, I hunted on average 8 out of 10 days throughout the season. I’m probably at about half now. Life deals us changes, and we just have to adapt. I never could see myself slowing down, yet here I am. Good luck to ya in whatever ya find that makes ya happy.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't foresee quitting or slowing down in my near future. I was born into it and at 56 I love it just as much as the day my daddy took me on my first hunt.  I breathe to hunt. It's what I'll always do.


----------



## bear claw (Feb 5, 2020)

I dont know what I would do with myself come fall. My daddy had me in the woods at a very young age. And I'm grateful for that still every year with the turn of the leaf i start to see rubs from sapling size to big tight sized hardwood trees and this feeling inside starts to arise like a kid at Christmas and my mind starts this chess match.
 Alot of thing have changed in my life throughout the years but every year when the leaves start to change I feel the same feeling I did stomping the woods when I was a kid. Lets just say the woods is the only place I truly feel alive. The hunt should feed the soul and the body not the ego.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 5, 2020)

Kris87 said:


> And Matt, give it some time off. Then come back focused. I can't imagine ever losing the drive, but I'm sure it happens.



It does happen. I never bow hunted. Right strong arm, left eye dominant or I probably would have.

I'm just tired of hunting and killing deer. My sentiments often change. I didn't even break out the long range stuff this past year.

Bought a spank brand new Marlin in 30-30 late in the season. Only "kinda" hunted with it one time. I do hope my drive to hunt, especially deer hunt returns.

I don't think (and hope) my fishing drive will ever go. I'd said the same about hunting two short years ago.

Bow Only, I hope you get your mojo back. Those are some SERIOUSLY great trophy mounts you have !!!? Me feels your pain. It sucks.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 15, 2020)

Bye..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 15, 2020)

I guess if you are just a bow hunter, and not a full fledged outdoorsman, then quit and take up something else. But here's my take.... I pride myself on being proficient at anything outdoors.  And I also enjoy training dogs to be proficient at what they were bred to do outdoors.  So if I get a little bored on the deer side, turkeys is right around the corner.  Ducks in the winter with a retriever by my side.    Squirrel dogs to tree squirrels too.  Fishing when nothing else is in season.  Broaden your horizons...... Or join a bowling league


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 15, 2020)

To some it's just a hobby and to others like me it's in the blood.


----------

